# Rotary Jig for NEJE Laser



## JRK (Feb 27, 2019)

I've seen some threads regarding the NEJE laser.  I am very interested in this.  I have also seen people mention a rotary jig when they use with the NEJE laser.

What is the purpose of the rotary jig?

Does the NEJE control the rotary jig?

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## TonyL (Feb 27, 2019)

To engrave around a larger area on the circumference of the pen blank with the same level of penetration.
Yes, the movement of the NEJE platform moves the jig.


----------



## cjester (Feb 27, 2019)

Here's the rotary jig people are talking about. 
https://tshadow.com/laser-items/34-360-degree-rotary-laser-jig-v-30.html

They also have a video of it in action.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdxbPMm-mzQ&t=4s


----------



## JRK (Mar 1, 2019)

cjester said:


> Here's the rotary jig people are talking about.
> https://tshadow.com/laser-items/34-360-degree-rotary-laser-jig-v-30.html
> 
> They also have a video of it in action.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdxbPMm-mzQ&t=4s



Thanks.  I watched the video, and I see how it works.  Very clever.


----------



## Henry (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks! Looks good.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## gtriever (Mar 1, 2019)

Bob Pace also makes a rotary jig that can be used for closed-end objects.  (I own both, and it's hard to pick a favorite.)


----------



## Henry (Mar 1, 2019)

How do I contact him to take my money!!?? I have this exact engraver and would love to own said jig


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## JRK (Apr 22, 2019)

I finally got around to trying the NEJE 1500mw last weekend.  I had some trouble at first, the machine seemed to be dead.

Turns out there is a power switch on the back that was turned off.  It is a three position switch with a setting for Off, 500ma, and 1a.  Once I moved it to the middle position, the machine came to life.

Not sure how I missed this yellow tag.  Hope this saves someone else some frustration.

Jerry


----------



## lorbay (Apr 22, 2019)

Henry said:


> How do I contact him to take my money!!?? I have this exact engraver and would love to own said jig
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



On his website   tshadow.com
Lin


----------

